# newbie to reloading



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I have always wanted to reload, so at an auction last week I got a RC single press with the primer tool on the press, a RC tumbler, and a RC case cleaning station that has the brushes and chamfer tool on a little machine. I know I need a powder measure and dies, I already have dies for my 22-250 that came with the gun and I have dial calipers. I need to get the tube for the primer tool on the press, but what else would you guys say I need to get started besides the brass, primers, bullets, and powder.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

A hand priming tool is nice to have. I load on an rcbs, you will like it. Best of luck.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

+1 on the hand priming tool. Lee makes a good one. I've loaded several thousand 45 acp rounds without issue. I also use a RCBS rock chucker but I dont like the tube.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

A reloading manual for load data.

If you get a hand primer, go with the RCBS. It uses regular shell holders that the loading press uses. The Lee one uses special shell holders.

I use two types of powder measures. The Lee Auto Disk, and the Lee Perfect Powder Measure.

You will need a powder scale too. I use the Lee Safety Scale.

Most of my stuff is Lee, except the RCBS hand primer.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

PITCHNIT said:


> +1 on the hand priming tool. Lee makes a good one. I've loaded several thousand 45 acp rounds without issue. I also use a RCBS rock chucker but I dont like the tube.


+2 on a hand primer. I use a Lee hand primer, and I do my priming whilst watching TV or hanging out with the family. It turns my "non-social reloading time" into family time.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I would say the number one Item is a manual that will show Loading specs or what some call recipes for loading. A good book is your holly grail that will keep you and your firearms safe. A nice secluded work area where you will not be bothered or distracted by anything. Grounding the work bench to avoid static discharge would be wise but; most people do not bother. Avoid smoking in your work area at all cost. Pay attention to every step ! But most of all enjoy it because it a great hobby and can save allot of money over the long run. I found my loads were better than store bought in most applications.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds like you got the big items,so you just need the nickle and dime stuff.Other items not mentioned that you may need:
Case lube along with the pad. A couple case blocks to hold your brass during the process.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Not sure if someone mentioned a case trimmer. As for loading manuals I would go with Sierra or the Hornady manuals. They are both very informative and give step by step instruction to loading. A good reloading DVD is not a bad idea as it will show the steps also and give you confidence when you go to do it yourself. I like Lee and Reading dies the most but I am not fond of RCBS as I have had problems with them in the past.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

You should also get a good electronic bullet feet/per/sec measureing device(?chronograph?) so you can find out the most accurate load for your rifle and shell so you can get correct pressures for the best bullseyes on the targets.
you may also want to get a hand case trimmer for after you have resized the empty cases. You need a real good primer pocket cleaner because the walnut shell in the tumbler will not get in the pocket good enough to give you a clean seat and open passage to the powder. An improperly seated primer will either be too deep and you may get a misfire from the hammer not going in deep enough or if it is not seated deep enough you may have an early cook off as you close the bolt on the shell or the shell wont chamber properly. 
My best advice is for you to find an experienced reloader to help teach you the basics of reloading safely and accuratly.
It is also important to have a clean, dry, safe, quiet place to do your reloading. A static spark can ruin your day and distractions no matter how simple can make for a disastor.
Be careful and respect what you are working with.
JUST MY TWO CENTS WORTH!
donm


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

PITCHNIT said:


> +1 on the hand priming tool. Lee makes a good one. I've loaded several thousand 45 acp rounds without issue.


buzzing byrd,
I'll put a +2 on the Lee hand priming tool. Works great and is low cost.



FISNFOOL said:


> A reloading manual for load data.


Yep...+1 on the manual...actually 1 manual is good, but 2 would be better. You can compare loads and sometimes what one manual doesn't have the other one does. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I am putting my list together and appreciate all your help. I am sure I will have more questions once I get started.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

What is the difference between the RC universal hand primer and the RC hand primer? The non universal one is on sale at Midway for 32.79, is that a good price?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

*Use the zoom in function under the picture on Midways web Site.* It will show you the difference. One uses the same shell holders that you use on your press, the other does not need any. I had the regular one and you slip the shell holder that came with your die set into a groove on the top of the tool.

*The RCBS Universal Hand Priming tool *is an excellent hand priming tool for the reloaders looking to get maximum sensitivity and feel from their hand priming units. *This tool uses a universal shellplate which will accept virtually any case from the tiny 32 ACP to the large 45-70 Government, eliminating the hassle and expense of using shellholder. *The tool also features a patented safety gate which helps to isolate the primer seating operation from the primer supply virtually eliminating the possibility of tray detonation. The removable primer tray correctly positions the primers before they are seated and will work with any manufacturers primer packaging. 

Priming cases with a hand priming tool can save valuable time. *The RCBS Hand Priming Tool* features a patented safety mechanism which separates the seating operation from the primer supply - Virtually eliminating the possibility of tray detonation. Large and small primer plugs are included and the RCBS Hand Priming Tool can hold 100 primers in the primer tray eliminating down time refilling the tool.

Send a message to this guy and ask about guarantee and if his tool has the blast shield like the RCBS one does. His tool looks like a clone of the RCBS one. Compare to RCBS is guaranteed for life. No hassles, just call them and they take car of any problems. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SmartReload...732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1f343e04


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Instead of a hand priming tool, you may want a LEE RAM PRIME. After a car crash resulted in surgery that reattached my thumb, I quit using the RCBS hand priming tool, sold it, and switched to the Lee Ram Prime. Same principle as a hand tool, but press mounted.

Mine came with the primer tray. Don't know why Midway does not show this in their picture. You could send Midway a question.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=728999 and check the reviews too.

I really like this tool. I keep it mounted in the Lee press that came with the Lee Second Edition of Modern Reloading. I also use the Lee Universal Decapping die in this press to punch out the old primers before I tumble the brass.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

buzzing byrd,
You've not mentioned anything about a bench. Do you already have a bench or other location in mind, to mount the reloading press? My reason for asking is that a couple of years ago I found an article on making your own portable reloading bench, using a B&D Workmate.

I ended up building one and it worked out pretty good. Just a thought. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

http://bulletin.accurateshooter.com/2010/12/portable-bd-workmate-reloading-bench/


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

FISNFOOL,
Great reference, that's almost exactly the design that I copied for my reloading bench. It comes in handy in the winter months, if it's too cold to be in the garage or if I need to help someone out with first time instructions, etc., at their house.

The best custom woods are found at Menards. 










Bowhunter57


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is the RCBS hand priming tool I use. This unit uses the same shell plate that is used in your press. I sit in front on the TV and re-prime 1,000 pieces of brass in one sitting. Re-priming brass on a single stage press is a real PITA. I highly recommend the RSBS unit, but any hand priming tool should work well. 









When reloading, I prep all my brass prior to loading. I keep my brass in plastic coffee cans clearly marked as to what stage in the process they are at. Dirty Brass, Clean Brass, Sized / De-primed, and Ready to Load.

I also use an off press stand for my powder measure. It saves time and makes it much easier to throw powder without using my press 

Here is a picture of my reloading bench.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

No smoking on or around the loading bench!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Bowhunter57

Nice setup and a great choice of powders. Is that the breech lock press? It is sweet for the 30-06. And anything where each powder load is weighed. I have that, the four station self indexing turret, a pro 1000, and the small Lee C frame. If running weighed charges in pistol brass I use the four station with a powder funnel on top of the lee powder thru expanding die.

Then since I cast my own bullets, I have a Saeco lubrizer with a Lyman heater base. I also use Lee Liquid Alox on Tumble Lube style bullets, and then the Lee push through Sizer.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

BigV

I think that is the best hand primer on the market. First one that I knew of with the explosion shield. Too bad I had to sell it when my hand was reconstructed. The thumb never reattached properly and it floats around in the joint. Bones too weak to fuse back together. Only reason I went back to a press mounted prime system.

The Ram prime is great if you set the press up for a short stroke. But it still does not beat the RCBS one you pictured.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> Nice setup and a great choice of powders. Is that the breech lock press? It is sweet for the 30-06.


FISNFOOL,
Thanks. I don't reload for as many calibers as I used to, a few years ago. What I have is a Lee Challenger press. I don't think it has a breech lock feature.

The powders that work "sweet" for 30-06 also work "sweet" for 25-06 and that's what I have for coyotes. I reload some .357 Mag. for my Henry Big Boy, which is extremely accurate. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Number one most important thing would be your reloading manual. It gives you all the specs on what type powder, primers and such you need for reloading.. It also will give you an estimate as to how fast your reloads will travel when fired. The main thing with reloading is, Take your time, do it right, the life that depends on it may be your own.. don't substitute.. Research for info online, there are tons of articles and info on the WWW about reloading.. GOOD Luck!! Be safe..


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> FISNFOOL,
> Thanks. I don't reload for as many calibers as I used to, a few years ago. What I have is a Lee Challenger press. I don't think it has a breech lock feature.
> Bowhunter57


I looked at your pic again. That is the older Challenger. They upgraded the design recently to include the quick change breech lock bushings. The bushings are for the standard dies. Without them, the press threads with fit the 50 caliber BMG size dies.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

You will need a bullet puller. I like the RCBS impact one. it is the green tool you see in BigV's bench pic. Looks like a hammer hanging under the light.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=630146


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Speaking of the 30-06, did you know you can hunt squirrels with it if you reload?
Can't use it on public land. Nothing in the regs for such a strange use of a 30-06.

See my post here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=180311&page=2


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, FISNFOOL for the ebay site. I am only 35 minutes away so I sent them a message about the hand primer. Also, thanks for the pics of the benchs guys, I do woodworking and was going to build a bench, but I have an old workmate in the corner of the shop collecting dust that will be perfect. I am going to try and go get me a manual this weekend.

Do you guys by your brass or buy some loaded rounds to shoot and then reload the spent brass? I haven't got to pricing the individual parts for a loaded round yet.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

If you go to a gun show, there is usually at least on person selling once fired brass. Midway and other such sites sell new brass. Check a local gun store if they have a range. That is another source of fired brass. 

I have bullet molds and cast my own bullets. I just buy primers and powder. Lots of fired cases in stock. Don't start out using your own cast bullets until you are familiar with reloading. The you will know if accuracy problems are your methods, instead of your cast bullet. Too much to try to learn at once.

Back when the Mentor Gander Mountain still stocked reloading stuff, I did not even have to do that. I signed up for one of their charge cards, used it to buy everything, groceries, gas, whatever, and then used the $25 store credit you get for points to buy the primers and powder. Just paid the full balance every month so there was no interest.

If you want to see some stuff about bullet casting, go here:http://castboolits.gunloads.com/


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

buzzing byrd said:


> Do you guys by your brass or buy some loaded rounds to shoot and then reload the spent brass? I haven't got to pricing the individual parts for a loaded round yet.


I buy all once fired brass for my reloading needs. You can find good deals on other firearms forums in the for sale sections. Once fired brass usually costs between $30 to $50 per 1,000 pieces depending on the caliber. 1,000 pieces of .45 ACP will fit into a medium flat rate shipping box so shipping costs are not too bad. 

Be sure to clean your once fired brass before attempting to de-prime/re-size them.


----------

